# Huge Fish



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Been a little dead for fishing reports around here with the deer hunt going on. Has anyone wet their pants, and lines? Thinking about chucking some Rapalas, lures around Strawberry from the shore.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> Been a little dead for fishing reports around here with the deer hunt going on. Has anyone wet their pants, and lines? Thinking about chucking some Rapalas, lures around Strawberry from the shore.


You should do well. Every report I have received is that the Berry has been on fire. A buddy and I were considering a trip there today, but the weather had other ideas.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Caught three decent rainbows and a perch from shore on Jordanelle at Rock Cliffs in about 2 hours after work Friday. All fish caught on a single pole with a half a nightcrawler threaded on and a chartreuse garlic marshmallow on the end.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Fished Deer Creek Oct 22-25th. Did best on the north end using silver/red dot jakes lure and bottom bouncer wth crawler harness. Was trolling. Caught several 18 and 19 inch bows plus a bunch of smaller bows. Also caught two fat perch.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the reports! Guess I better get out and get it done. It would be nice to have a fresh fish dinner with parsnip and squash on the side.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

A buddy and I hit Strawberry this morning. The slot cutts were hitting like crazy. Between the 2 of us, we got over a hundo and got a late start and had to leave a little early. My bloody finger will heal eventually from the sharp teeth:-?. 

Not much time to take pics, but I took a couple.


----------

